# DS pees at a right angle to his penis. Is this normal? He's 3. Update in 12th post.



## Llyra

I've asked about this before, but that was more than six months ago, and I just really want to check in and make sure this is okay.

He's 3. I think he's probably at least partially retractable; I once found him partially retracted, after he'd been "fiddling," and I put the foreskin back gently. I've never attempted to retract him myself, and I would never.

Anyway, what I see when I look at him is that the foreskin seems to be really loose on one side, and tight on the other side, and hangs unevenly, KWIM? I don't have a lot of words to describe it. Anyway, what happens is that the opening in the foreskin actually winds up pointing sideways, towards the "tighter" side. So when he pees, the stream goes at a 90 degree angle to his penis. And it's annoying for me, because he hits the wall or the floor rather than the toilet. But I can live with that--- I'm teaching him how to compensate by holding his penis a bit sideways.

I guess what I'm really wondering is if this is something normal, or if it's something I should be concerned about, the fact that he pees at an angle.

Edited to add: As an infant, he peed straight. This is something that I've noticed probably since he was about 2 1/2. Before that, the foreskin was a lot tighter-looking.


----------



## womenswisdom

I took my son to a pediatric urologist recently for the same issue. He is circ'd and I was concerned about meatal stenosis. The doc said (and I can't remember the name off the top of my head) that basically there are two muscles that make up the shaft of the penis and some boys have an uneven development, which usually corrects itself. That causes the penis to be slightly bent and causes them to urinate at an angle. If he also has a bend, maybe that's what going on with your son?


----------



## dianakaye

Mine definitely pees close to a 90 degree angle, but has since birth. I'm not really worried about it, so I don't have any advice. I just think it's probably normal, but I'll sub to see what others say...


----------



## kittywitty

My ds does, but he is circ'd and has meatal stenosis. I have heard that a lot of boys do this, though.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

My DS does as well. He has learned to move his right leg out of the way when he sits to pee, otherwise he pees on his leg every time. I never really thought about it being an issue. I figure pee comes out, and he isn't fully retractable yet, so I will just let it be until he decides if and when it is an issue.


----------



## Friday13th

DS is not at all retractable yet and sometimes pees at strange angles depending on how his foreskin is situated at the time. I'd guess he might be more retractable on one side than the other and the pee is being channeled out at a weird angle.


----------



## Llyra

His penis itself I think is straight. The urinary opening is also in the right place-- I saw it, that one time when he'd exposed the glans. I think it's just the foreskin that's crooked.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

A variation of normal and probably will resolve once he is fully retractable down the road.


----------



## eepster

When DS first started to PL he discovered he could pee at all kinds of angles by manipulating his foreskin







. The foreskin pulling more to one side than the other will definitely effect angle.

Since your DS is intact, you don't need to worry about meatal stenosis. Meatal stenosis only effects circ'd boys, so even though peeing at an odd angle could indicate it your DS isn't prone to it and the uneven separation is a likely explanation.

As your DS matures, the foreskin will complete its separation and the issue will resolve. In the mean time to save your walls, use any cold breakfast cereal that floats (cheerios, or we use store brand fruit loops) as targets in the potty. Just throw a handful into the water before he pees and tell him to try to sink them.


----------



## AXEius

it could be uneven separation or it could be that just as some girls are born with unevenly sized labia some boys are born with with uneven foreskins, and that is perfectly normal.


----------



## mama24-7

ds2 pees to the right at almost a 90 degree angle & is not retractable (he's 11 months). total TMI - i don't pee straight either, very much to the left (i know this from when i shower). i've had 1 UTI & yeast infections for years but have birthed three children vaginally w/o problem!









sus


----------



## Llyra

OP here. It's been awhile, but I wanted to update. Sometimes there are people who read about an issue somebody's having, and it's comforting to know that somebody else has had that same concern, and to find out it turned out to be no big deal.

So I thought I'd mention that I watched DS (he's 3 1/2 now) pee today, and his stream is coming straight again. His foreskin also looks more even-- it's looser on the side that was tight, so that it's evenly loose all around. Which leads me to believe the right-angle stream was just an issue of uneven separation. I haven't seen him retract since that one time, so I don't know how far into the process of separation he is-- but it really doesn't matter, I guess.

But I figure we can't be the only ones with a sideways-peeing LO, so I thought I'd mention that it was obviously a normal stage and no big deal. And my floors and walls are much cleaner, now.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Thank you for he update. I think it will be helpful to anyone who has a concern about an off angle stream. All part of growing up for some little guys.


----------



## beru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I've asked about this before, but that was more than six months ago, and I just really want to check in and make sure this is okay.

He's 3. I think he's probably at least partially retractable; I once found him partially retracted, after he'd been "fiddling," and I put the foreskin back gently. I've never attempted to retract him myself, and I would never.

Anyway, what I see when I look at him is that the foreskin seems to be really loose on one side, and tight on the other side, and hangs unevenly, KWIM? I don't have a lot of words to describe it. Anyway, what happens is that the opening in the foreskin actually winds up pointing sideways, towards the "tighter" side. So when he pees, the stream goes at a 90 degree angle to his penis. And it's annoying for me, because he hits the wall or the floor rather than the toilet. But I can live with that--- I'm teaching him how to compensate by holding his penis a bit sideways.

I guess what I'm really wondering is if this is something normal, or if it's something I should be concerned about, the fact that he pees at an angle.

Edited to add: As an infant, he peed straight. This is something that I've noticed probably since he was about 2 1/2. Before that, the foreskin was a lot tighter-looking.

My son is six and he still pees at an angle. He can partially retract. I gave him a choice. He can retract himself in order to get the stream straight or he can move his body and/or penis in such a way that he hits the target even without a straight stream. He chooses to contort himself. I think he looks pretty funny. He thrusts his pelvis up and holds his penis high (his pee stream points down).

I have no worries. His penis functions and he has no pain. And the angle has become less extreme this year. I think that gradually occurred after he had some separation happen...


----------

